# European Parcel Shelf install - - - -



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

Yesterday the big brown truck delivered my Euro Parcel Shelf which I bought from Moss Mini for US$92.95. All parts were OEM. The kit included the shelf, a rubber mat, a dummy switch plate, two nut clips, two black screws, and some instructions. A good supplement to the Moss instructions are the pictures in Jason Lingoood's writeup.

Everything went as described in the instructions (both) with the exception of removing the original panel. The instructions say to gently lift the panel from its lower pivots, but I found that the center pivot required downward pressure to get it to release. No big deal, just a couple of minutes of frustration when the panel wouldn't just lift off. The entire task took about twenty minutes and required nothing except a #20 Torx driver and a flashlight.

The extra storage space is badly needed, and the rubber mat keeps things from sliding around even in fairly spirited driving. A highly recommended DIY upgrade.


----------



## Glenn 328is (Mar 8, 2004)

Can you post a pic of how it looks after the install? I was wondering if I should get one too...


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

There are several excellent pics on Jason Livingood's web page.

Since they are factory parts the install looks like it came from the factory - - perfect fit and color match. There is no loss of knee room.


----------



## KatanaPilot (Mar 25, 2003)

I hate doing this to you Nick....... I found that the cheapest place to buy anything OEM is at the dealers. I usually do mail order through Classic MINI in Ohio, but your local dealership might do a similar 20% discount as well. BTW Moss's catalog price is usually a few bucks higher than MINI's list price.

I would highly recommend you check them out (as well as other dealers) in the future. Hope this will save you a few bucks down the road.


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks KatanaPilot for the kick in the butt! I was aware that resellers almost always sell for a little (or a lot) over dealer list, plus my local dealers give a 10% discount for BMWCCA members, but my antique brain was on coffee break when I ordered the parcel shelf.


----------

